# drag radial psi?



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i have 275 nitto nt555r drag radials, what psi should they be at?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Around 20 - 25 is what I had mine at.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Drag radials, I usually run 18-22 PSI


----------

